# Fedora Core 6:Localhost login?



## Cool G5 (Apr 13, 2007)

I formatted my Hard disk & installed Windows Xp & Fedora core 6.Now when I start fedora the services are loaded & after that it presents me with a screen that says local host login.Why it is not booting into GUI?Plz help.


----------



## freebird (Apr 13, 2007)

you need to enter ur username + passwd;
Your video card is not correctly detected may be.solution is to edit ur /etc/X11/xorg.conf.and fedora's got some command that u can use to set this:
~#system-config-display 
if its not working,use
#xorgconfig
Do u know ur video card name?


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 13, 2007)

freebird said:
			
		

> you need to enter ur username + passwd;
> Your video card is not correctly detected may be.solution is to edit ur /etc/X11/xorg.conf.and fedora's got some command that u can use to set this:
> ~#system-config-display
> Do u know ur video card name?




I entered my username & password,but it still remains in the CLI with a $ sign

I also tried the system-config-display.It has correctly recognized my video card(Via unichrome pro Igp).


----------



## freebird (Apr 13, 2007)

I also have via unichrome card.it is not supported very well in GNU/Linux.solution is to get open chrome rpms installed.I'll show u the link.
for this u first need to be root(administrator user) user.
so in the B/W screen with *"$"* prompt type:

```
~$ [B]su  -[/B]
```
 press enter and give the root's password.
u'll get a "#" prompt
before that u need to edit ur /etc/X11/xorg.conf using nano editor like 

```
~#nano -w             /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```
 note the space between!
now search and find the section with *Section "Device"*
and edit the section to fit the driver to vesa.

```
Section "Device"
        Identifier      "Generic Video Card"
       [B][U] Driver          "vesa"[/U][/B]
  EndSection
```
 save the file by pressing CTRL+O ,CTRL+X save when prompted.
reboot for gnome gui.
afterwards u can download the rpms for via unichrome pro igp from:
*washington.kelkoo.net/epia/FC6/i386/
download only these rpms:
*xorg-x11-drv-via-0.2.1.svn295-1.fc6.i386.rpm*
 mesa-libGL-6.5.2-6.fc6.ucr.6.i386.rpm 
mesa-libGLU-6.5.2-6.fc6.ucr.6.i386.rpm 

install these rpms like:
As root user "#" prompt:

```
~#rpm  -Uvh foobar.rpm
```
 or by double clicking on the rpm file in Fedora.
Now again edit ur /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the Section "Device" as follows using nano editor as earlier:

```
Section "Device"
        Identifier      "Generic Video Card"
        Driver          "via"
        Option          "EnableAGPDMA" "On"
        BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection
```
 save and exit.reboot or restart X server for GUI working.
See the attachment for my /etc/X11/xorg.conf


----------



## mediator (Apr 13, 2007)

U can use the commandline web browser to view this thread instead of logging on to windows to see the replies here and then trying it on linux.

Type in ur terminal


> lynx *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54924


And then u can see the replies in the terminal itself.


----------



## djmykey (Apr 14, 2007)

cool g5, 

run this command runlevel and tell me what is the output. Also do tell me how much of ram does your system have and what proccy and mobo u have.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 16, 2007)

Hello friends.Yesterday i went to do what you guys said & to my surprise Fedora booted normally.I even got the GUI.I also restarted & checked for around 5-6 times,but then too it booted correctly.Now today it again gave me the same black screen(localhost login).So what is this happening?

Also I forgot my root password.So what to do?I remember my user password.

Plz help.Awaiting replies....


----------



## mehulved (Apr 16, 2007)

Is sudo enabled?
This behaviour is quite strange. Do check the logs for anything unusual. Hope it's not a hardware problem.
When it doesn't boot into GUI, try giving the command startx and see if that starts GUI or gives errors.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 17, 2007)

^But I forgot the root password.Then how can I enter the command.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 17, 2007)

reset root password from grub(grub is the OS's menu).
while booting do this fast as the boot options are hidden in fedora?(if hidden press ESC):
press "e" while selecting fedora name in boot menu.
then check the "kernel /boot/vmlinuz" and append digit "1" or "single" in the last of the kernel line with a space by again pressing "e".after typing "1",press Enter.then press kbd "b" for booting into single user.when u get a "#" prompt alas,try as below:

```
~#passwd
```
 enter new root password twice as prompted and write down somwhere as u may forget..
then telinit 5 or reboot for fedora.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 17, 2007)

@Freebird I tried ur method,but when i input the

Code:
~#nano -w             /etc/X11/xorg.conf

It gives me a blank screen with options like 

^R:READ 
^X:QUIT

Where do i get the device section?


----------



## freebird (Apr 17, 2007)

*learn nano editor*

In UNIX® like Operating Systems if u got doubt with any commands most prolly u can have documentation of that command with 
	
	



```
~$man  commandname
```
 in a terminal.
read this article for more info:
*mintaka.sdsu.edu/reu/nano.html
U can use* UP and DOWN *arrows to browse the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
Edit using nano *while u r in "#" prompt*.save it by pressing keyboard CTRL key and keyboard letter "O".exit nano editor by pressing CTRL key and keyboard letter "X"*.if it asks anything press ENTER to save*.for more details type "man  SPACE nano".Do it Openchrome drivers are the only way as it is the most refined drivers.propreitory(now open sourced) drivers from via are tooo buggy afaik.
And do u have the openchrome rpms installed?install it and when u double click the rpm afaik it'll ask root password;enter it.thats all


----------



## mehulved (Apr 17, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> @Freebird I tried ur method,but when i input the
> 
> Code:
> ~#nano -w             /etc/X11/xorg.conf
> ...


 Did you type exactly like this? Linux is case sensitive. 
If you got this then better install the drivers then run system-config-display
A blank xorg.conf is strange.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 19, 2007)

Guys once again it booted into the GUI.What should be done now?

Should I install the following rpm's from GUI:-

->xorg-x11-drv-via-0.2.1.svn295-1.fc6.i386.rpm
->mesa-libGL-6.5.2-6.fc6.ucr.6.i386.rpm 
->mesa-libGLU-6.5.2-6.fc6.ucr.6.i386.rpm


----------



## praka123 (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes,try installing mesa and opengl drivers by double-clicking on the rpm  file downloaded or set up yum to d/l and install from 

U may be getting gui from old unichrome driver which is buggy.
use below site things to set up yum if u got internet up in fedora.yum will install all deps automatically
*washington.kelkoo.net/epia/


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 20, 2007)

When i double click the rpm file it gives me a dialog asking the program with which it should run.Which program should I select?


----------



## freebird (Apr 20, 2007)

so u need to install from terminal as root.

```
~$su
```
 enter root passwd
u'll get a "#" prompt.locate the folder/dir where u have downloaded the rpms.then,

```
~/home/user#rpm -Uvh foobar.rpm
```
 Openchrome drivers are the only reliable drivers available for Via Unichrome GFX in Linux and X.org.It is easy-dont be afraid of terminal and commandline

OR set up yum.you should've read this part from *washington.kelkoo.net/epia/
i am posting it if it helps U.


> *Yum repositories*
> 
> For yum 2.0, add this into your /etc/yum.conf  file :
> 
> ...


 How to edit these files?u can edit these files as above using nano editor.

after setting up yum,u can install openchrome drivers using :

```
~#yum -y install [B]xorg-x11-drv-via[/B]
```
And dont forget to edit the lines in /etc/X11/xorg.conf as posted in one of the above posts.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 21, 2007)

@Freebird-->I am not being able to install the rpm's.Can you please list out the commands(Or give links to some sites).

Also what is foobar.rpm in the above post,I didn't get it.


----------



## freebird (Apr 21, 2007)

foobar-i showed simply as an example first locate where u downloaded the rpm files.then open a terminal command line and :

```
~$cd
```
press enter

```
~/home/user/#su
```
give roots passwd
now u will get # prompt in terminal
now enter ls and press enter to see whether the rpm files are seen

```
~/home/user#ls
```
if rpms are found.install it as follows:

```
~/home/user#rpm -Uvh rpmname.rpm
```


----------



## mehulved (Apr 21, 2007)

foobar is just a popular way of saying random. foobar.rpm here means whatever is the name of the rpm file. As he doesn't have any idea about the name of the file, he mentioned it as foobar.rpm.


----------



## vignesh (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah random files are called foo... Funny name though..


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 24, 2007)

I tried it.It worked but one rpm failed to install.Now I am not facing the problem.Is it ok,to leave the one which did not got installed.

Check this:*img401.imageshack.us/my.php?image=konsole2pe4.jpg


----------



## vignesh (Apr 24, 2007)

Its a dependency install it.. and then try again.. try yum install libdrm or head to www.rpmfind.net and download the rpm and install it


----------



## freebird (Apr 24, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> I tried it.It worked but one rpm failed to install.Now I am not facing the problem.Is it ok,to leave the one which did not got installed.
> 
> Check this:*img401.imageshack.us/my.php?image=konsole2pe4.jpg


COngrats on installing openchrome rpm.now u know how to save and install rpm.
what that failed rpm is saying is it needs latest libdrm.
download and install(Heeeey!Fedora/rpm users tell him about YUM!) latest libdrm rpm here.now these all are wanted for ur Linux distro to have 3d gfx support.some more dependency rpms are need to be installed as u are installing manually.for eg:mesa-utils etc
download below files and install as earlier.(rpm -Uvh xasds.rpm)
*download.fedora.redhat.com/pub/fedora/linux/core/updates/6/i386/libdrm-2.3.0-1.fc6.i386.rpm
*download.fedora.redhat.com/pub/fedora/linux/core/updates/6/i386/mesa-libGL-6.5.1-9.fc6.i386.rpm
*download.fedora.redhat.com/pub/fedora/linux/core/updates/6/i386/

with DRI(a 3d system for unix*) u can have smoother graphics,3d support etc.with all these installed u can check for DRI be smooth by running "glxgears"(run from a terminal) -I suppose is bundled in fedora.if not install the rpm from:
*download.fedora.redhat.com/pub/fedora/linux/core/updates/6/i386/glx-utils-6.5.1-9.fc6.i386.rpm

now edit ur /etc/X11/xorg.conf and make sure it has dri loaded:

```
Section "Module"
        Load    "bitmap"
        [U]Load    "dbe"
        Load    "dri"[/U]
        Load    "ddc"
        Load    "extmod"
        Load    "freetype"
        [U]Load    "glx"[/U]
        Load    "int10"
        Load    "vbe"
EndSection
```
save and restart X.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 29, 2007)

@Freebird the third link:*download.fedora.redhat.com/pu...pdates/6/i386/ points to a page full of rpm's which rpm to download & install?


----------



## freebird (Apr 29, 2007)

Download and install below rpms while installing if error showing dependecies,just download those dep rpms from that directory link  i gave.
*download.fedora.redhat.com/pub/fedora/linux/core/updates/6/i386/libdrm-2.3.0-1.fc6.i386.rpm
*download.fedora.redhat.com/pub/fedora/linux/core/updates/6/i386/glx-utils-6.5.1-9.fc6.i386.rpm

^*after installing these rpm**s*.edit as per my earlier post /etc/X11/xorg.conf and make sure it has dri loaded.now if u can get into GNOME GUI,u can open a text editor unlike nano to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
for that in a terminal:

```
~$su -
```
 ^ give root's passwd (remember u reset passwd for root)
Now u'll get a "#" prompt for root(u get admin power via terminal)

```
~# gedit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```
 now in gedit text editor browse to section similar to:


```
Section "Module"
        Load    "bitmap"
        [U]Load    "dbe"[/U]
       [B][U] Load    "dri"[/U][/B]
        Load    "ddc"
        Load    "extmod"
        Load    "freetype"
        [U]Load    "glx"[/U]
        Load    "int10"
        Load    "vbe"
EndSection
```
 make sure ur xorg.conf looks same as above.
Also check for sure section "device" looks as below,if necessary edit.

 as openchrome wiki suggests these values and these are necessary if u wanna try Compiz/Beryl 3d etc :

```
Section "Device"
        Identifier      "Generic Video Card"
        Driver          "via"
        BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"
        Option          "EnableAGPDMA" "On"
        Option          "AccelMethod" "exa"
        Option "ExaScratchSize" "8192"
        Option "MaxDRIMem" "16384"
        Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"
EndSection
```
 save this (CTRL+S) and restart X or reboot.
Now after reboot,login to GNOME.press ALT+F2 to get a run dialog.Inside run dialog enter below command and run:

```
glxgears
```
 if u see smooth gears rotating like below pic,you got DRI acceleration working,is a huge benefit than earlier 2D acceleration.
if at any doubt attach ur /etc/X11/xorg.conf here.(there is an option to attach files by renaming them to .txt here in the thread).
Openchrome works very nice in Ubuntu Feisty.Hope U also got 3D rendering working.below glxgears pic:
*www.dakotacom.net/%7Edonut/programs/libglfps-0.1-glxgears.png


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 30, 2007)

@Freebird:I haven't installed the GNOME environment.Will KDE do?


----------



## mehulved (Apr 30, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> @Freebird:I haven't installed the GNOME environment.Will KDE do?


 yeah it's the same. Only gedit might not be available, use kate instead.


----------



## vignesh (Apr 30, 2007)

or Kwrite...


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 30, 2007)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> yeah it's the same. Only gedit might not be available, use kate instead.



You mean replace the Gedit word with KATE or Kwrite.Right naa?


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 30, 2007)

I installed the rpm's & tried to edit thexorg.conf file but it did not had only section "Module".I tried the glxgears and it also gave me the three revoloving gears.Is the problem over?Tell me.Here is the xorg.conf:


----------



## mehulved (Apr 30, 2007)

OK try this
download the attached file to your Desktop directory then run the following commands

```
su -
mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
cp ~/Desktop/Xorg.txt
```
Now restart your X server
Just in case it doesn't work copy back your old xorg.conf, here's the command

```
cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```


----------



## Cool G5 (May 3, 2007)

^Look at this:*img209.imageshack.us/my.php?image=konsole4nq4.jpg


----------



## freebird (May 3, 2007)

@Cool G5:
You really dont have xorg.conf file.Do You have the GUI,GNOME working?
if u get GUI working(?),then try from a terminal as root(#)

```
:~#system-config-display
```
 You choose the correct resolution etc.
^^I dont think this will work if u dont have working GUI.

Now to generate an /etc/X11/xorg.conf in ur system,try the command:
Press CTRL+ALT+F1 to get a TTY;login as root.
then:

```
~#killall gdm
```
afterwards run:

```
~#Xorg   -configure
```
 afterwards have a look at  /etc/X11/xorg.conf and edit for openchrome to work edit the device section on the file,make sure driver is "via".check my earlier posts and view the attached /etc/X11/xorg.conf below:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=786&d=1176445896

Now run "gdm" in the console screen and wait for ur gdm to load,hopefully working


----------



## Cool G5 (May 3, 2007)

freebird said:
			
		

> @Cool G5:
> You really dont have xorg.conf file.Do You have the GUI,GNOME working?
> if u get GUI working(?),then try from a terminal as root(#)
> 
> ...



As mentioned earlier I don't have GNOME installed.I use KDE.
The code system-config-display was tried by me earlier when it was not only booting into GUI.I corrected the reolution etc.
And what is TTY


----------



## freebird (May 3, 2007)

^ No problem if u use kde.


> And what is TTY


That is the console login screen you get if u press keyboard control(CTRL)+alt+F1 key.login as root user there;ie; user :root passwd:ur root passwd now u'll get a "#" prompt,there -run the command Xorg  -configure and try.


----------



## mehulved (May 3, 2007)

I guess fedora stores it in a different place or by different name then.
try 
	
	



```
locate xorg.conf
```
If you get a different location to it, substitute that in my command.


----------



## Cool G5 (May 10, 2007)

Hi haven't tried ur solution yet.Busy in exams.
But i was wondering will Fedora core 7 solve my problem(I mean graphic card compatibility issue).
Also I heard that Ubuntu 7.04 is good looking & for multimedia so will upgrading to it be good.
I will be mostly using linux to get a feel of it & for some multimedia & net.


----------



## freebird (May 11, 2007)

No other options for u even with Fedora 7 or Ubuntu.
As i said earlier I too have Via Unichrome Pro IGP gfx which is miserably supported in linux.the only option for newer via cards are *openchrome.org
Only distro which may be going to support some cards is sabayon linux 3.4 which is yet to release.so the options ends here.I have my Debian and Ubuntu display running thx to openchrome.do try it.


----------



## Cool G5 (May 11, 2007)

Tried to locating xorg.conf,see the following:

[root@localhost Gaurav]# locate xorg.conf
locate: can not open `/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db': No such file or directory
[root@localhost Gaurav]#

What to do now?


----------



## freebird (May 11, 2007)

as root do 

```
~#   Xorg    -config
```
 it will make xorg.conf file in /etc/X11/ directory.

Also go through the posts on this thread once more.


----------



## Cool G5 (May 26, 2007)

Hush!!! Finally I succeeded in editing the xorg.conf.
Then I saved it & rebooted my pc.But the pc again gave me the localhost login screen.So again I restarted it & it booted perfectly into GUI.
So is the problem solved finally?


----------



## Cool G5 (May 27, 2007)

So people is the problem solved?
Plz reply.....waiting


----------



## praka123 (May 27, 2007)

the problem is solved if u can say that every time u boot in fedora u get gdm(GUI).does it?
else...i cant see any reasons other than ur runlevel will be "3" instead of "5"(gui)
OR sysVinit failing to spawn to Virtual Terminal 7 immediately(delay)


----------



## Cool G5 (May 28, 2007)

I tried rebooting 4 out of 5 times it booted into gui.
And how to change the runlevel?


----------



## praka123 (May 28, 2007)

look at the file /etc/inittab.for more info  refer:

*fedorasolved.org/post-install-solutions/runlevel


----------

